# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Sector Público y Privado  Minag tendrá listo reglamento de Programa de Compensaciones para la Competitividad a fines de diciembre

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Actualmente elabora manual operativo del programa*  *Lima, nov. 17 (ANDINA).-* El Ministerio de Agricultura (Minag) estimó hoy que a fines de diciembre tendrá listo el reglamento del Programa de Compensaciones para la Competitividad (PCC), creado en el marco de la implementación del Tratado de Libre Comercio (TLC) con Estados Unidos. 
Cabe recordar que en setiembre último se conformó el consejo directivo encargado de elaborar el mencionado documento, compuesto por tres representantes del Minag y tres del Ministerio de Economía y Finanzas (MEF). 
Se está cumpliendo con las tareas de elaborar el reglamento operativo del PCC, es decir, dejar en claro cómo se van a aprobar los planes de negocio que presenten los agricultores, cómo se van a sistematizar, entre otros puntos, dijo el director general de Competitividad Agraria del Minag, Víctor Manuel Noriega. 
Comentó que recientemente el citado consejo presentó los candidatos para el cargo de gerente del PCC, el cual será escogido por el ministro de Agricultura, Adolfo De Córdova. 
Posiblemente la otra semana se defina quién asumirá este cargo porque su presencia es necesaria para poder dotar al proceso de mayor dinamismo, anotó. 
El PCC es trabajado de manera conjunta con el Banco Interamericano de Desarrollo (BID), entidad que en el segundo semestre del año desembolsó 20 millones de dólares para este proyecto. 
No obstante, el programa cuenta con un fondo de 1,800 millones de nuevos soles para los próximos cinco años, los cuales serán trabajados sucesivamente teniéndose fijado para este año 60 millones y a partir del 2010 unos 150 millones por año.Temas similares: Artículo: Minag prevé que a fines de 2012 tendrá listo estudio sobre propiedad de la tierra Artículo: Programa de Compensaciones a la Competitividad favorecerá a pequeños productores El Programa de Compensaciones para la Competitividad (PCC) invertirá s/. 150 millones anuales Minag dará S/. 60 millones en lo que resta del año para Programa de Compensaciones para la Competitividad Minag estima publicar en 25 días reglamento de Programa de Compensaciones para la Competitividad

----------

